
The Late 2016 entry-level 13″ MacBook Pro has a ridiculously fast SSD - MaysonL
https://9to5mac.com/2016/11/01/the-late-2016-entry-level-13-macbook-pro-has-a-ridiculously-fast-ssd/
======
op00to
But without 32 GB of RAM the fast SSD is useless! /S

